# problème iCloud Drive



## tristanWX (9 Janvier 2020)

bonjour à tous

voila je travaille pas mal avec iCloud Drive mais depuis peu je n'ai pas mes nouveau documents sur mon iPhone alors qu'ils sont sur mon mac
de plus les doc que j'ai supprimer sur mon mac sont toujours dispo sur mes iphones

j'ai toujours une roue de chargement au niveau de mac et la taille change a chaque rédemarage du mac 
mais la barre ne va jamais a 100%






le mac est a jours ainsi que mes iPhone


----------



## JPS2 (11 Janvier 2020)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Il y a un an je l'ai résolu en redémarrant plusieurs fois ordinateurs, iPad et iPhone, ou en me connectant sur iCloud.com et en téléchargeant quelques fichiers, mais cette fois rien à faire.


----------



## tristanWX (11 Janvier 2020)

ok merci mais cela ne change rien


----------



## Iguana7 (11 Janvier 2020)

Quand tu vas sur iCloud.com, il y a la Synchro avec ton mac ou ton iPhone ?


----------



## tristanWX (11 Janvier 2020)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Quand tu vas sur iCloud.com, il y a la Synchro avec ton mac ou ton iPhone ?


très bonne question 
comment savoir ?


----------



## Iguana7 (11 Janvier 2020)

tristanWX a dit:


> très bonne question
> comment savoir ?


En allant sur iCloud.com depuis un navigateur et en te connectant.


----------



## tristanWX (11 Janvier 2020)

Iguana7 a dit:


> En allant sur iCloud.com depuis un navigateur et en te connectant.


----------



## Iguana7 (11 Janvier 2020)

C'est pas ça.

Va sur iCloud.com
Ensuite, tu vois ce qui est synchronisé dans tes photos , iCloud Drive etc pour voir si ça correspond à ce que tu as sur ton mac ou sur ton iPhone


----------



## tristanWX (11 Janvier 2020)

je viens de regarder les photos sont les même sur iCloud mac et iPhone mais au niveau doc cest sur le mac cela est différent mais jai la même chose entre iPhone et iCloud Drive


----------



## Iguana7 (11 Janvier 2020)

Donc c'est que tu as un problème de Synchro avec le mac. Vérifie tous les réglages sur ton mac et vérifie qu'il n'y a rien en attente de téléchargement


----------



## tristanWX (11 Janvier 2020)

il y a tjr quelque chose en attente de téléchargement mais impossible que ça charge a 100%


----------



## Iguana7 (11 Janvier 2020)

Essaie de voir pourquoi, lequel... Stoppe la Synchro de ces dossiers en question et tente sur de petits fichiers pour voir si ça peut revenir. Au moins, tu commences à isoler le problème.


----------



## tristanWX (11 Janvier 2020)

ok merci des informations je teste et je reviens vers vous


----------

